# BBDC needs 2 for "0"



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Have two on board and looking for two or more to go along to get the trip off the ground. Trip is a two tank dive to the Oriskany on Dec 10th , which is this upcoming Monday. Both of the other divers are highly qualified (Nitrox, dive master etc...).



Call the shop at (850)-934-8363 

or call me

(Curtis) at (850)-723-7251





Thanks, 

CurtyV


----------

